

Twitter just passed 10 Billion Tweets - thegyppo
http://popacular.com/gigatweet/

======
micmcg
unfortunately the 10,000,000,000 tweet was private.
<http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/show/10000000000.xml>

~~~
mredbord
Here's the 10,000,000,001st, if anyone's looking for a keepsake:
<http://twitter.com/SheSz_FUcINgBAD/status/10000000001>

~~~
DanHulton
Also private, sadly.

